# Soke Charles Fisher



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 10, 2004)

Ever hear of him? I was googling across the web and stumbled across his website . He is the head of the SAKANA-DAN RYU GOJU-KENPO KARATE-JUTSU 
(FISH-MAN STYLE HARD SOFT-FIST LAW EMPTY HAND-ART) syle and is also a fith degree in EPAK, and a forth in Kajukenbo. He seems well travled and a pretty remarkable guy. Just thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## Seig (Jan 10, 2004)

From Page 3 of Bio 


> 24--NINJUTSU STUDIO
> 12452 OXNARD STREET
> NORTH HOLLYWOOD, CALIFORNIA 91606-4516
> I LEARNED NINJUTSU (STEALTH ART) AND TAUGHT KENDO (SWORD WAY) AND KENJUTSU (SWORD ART). THE OWNER WAS FRANK W. DUX, SHIDOSHI.
> ...


Frank Dux?  :shrug: 


> (2)--INTERNATIONAL KENPO KARATE ASSOCIATION (IKKA) IN PASADENA, CALIFORNIA--ED PARKER, SHICHIDAN--SEVENTH DEGREE BLACK BELT.
> (A)--SANDAN--THIRD DEGREE BLACK BELT ON JANUARY 21, 1969 AND NOVEMBER 12, 1970 AND THE CODE NUMBER: 1-01-38CFHI-01
> (B)--YODAN--FOURTH DEGREE BLACK BELT ON OCTOBER 22, 1971 AND THE CODE NUMBER: 1-0138CFAP-01
> (C)--GODAN--FIFTH DEGREE BLACK BELT ON OCTOBER 16, 1972 AND THE CODE NUMBER: 1-0138CFAP-01
> ...


No mention of him on the family tree from the IKKO.
No mention of him on the Kenpo Net family tree.
nor here http://www.georgiakenpo.net/lineage/tree00.htm
nor here: http://www.homestead.com/unitedparkerskenpoupk/FamilyTree1.html
nor here: http://www.aksnewarkde.com/Ed Parker Family Tree.html

I have checked several version of the family tree as of the 1982 revision, the man is not on it, anywhere.


The other links he has given do not list a "family tree".


----------



## Shiatsu (Jan 10, 2004)

He isn't on the kajukenbo family tree either.


----------



## John Bishop (Jan 10, 2004)

Actually he is on the Kajukenbo family tree under John Leoning.  Leoning died in 1978, so I don't think Mr. Fisher has been affliated with Kajukenbo since then.


----------



## Shiatsu (Jan 10, 2004)

Ooops, guess I didn't look close enough


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 10, 2004)

I did take it with a grain of salt. But can anyone explain his 5th cert? My guess is...he came in with it? He doesn't claim training up to his fifth in EPAK, it's just....there.


----------



## Seig (Jan 11, 2004)

If he really was around in the time frame he says, them maybe Profs White, Conatser,  Chape'l, or Kelly have heard of him.


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *Ever hear of him? I was googling across the web and stumbled across his website . He is the head of the SAKANA-DAN RYU GOJU-KENPO KARATE-JUTSU
> (FISH-MAN STYLE HARD SOFT-FIST LAW EMPTY HAND-ART) syle and is also a fith degree in EPAK, and a forth in Kajukenbo. He seems well travled and a pretty remarkable guy. Just thought I'd pass it on. *



Hi Folks!
After looking at his website and the IKKA membership card [no certificate from the IKKA on his certificate page] I can only sumize that Mr. Fisher received rank recognition due to his Okinawan Kempo/kenpo training, not due to training and achieving black belt rank from training with Mr. Parker. This seems to be the case with Mr. Fisher's Rank from the USKA of Robert Trias. I do recognize mr. Fisher's picture,but not from any association with the IKKA. If he indeed does have a certificate, I'll wager it's the old "small" certificates given to those whose ranks were "recognized" by Mr. Parker, but as I stated previously, he only shows the membership card on his site.
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _*
> Ever hear of him?
> *



NOPE!   I have NOT.



> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _*
> I was googling across the web and stumbled across his website .
> *



So, last I checked...... anyone could throw up a website and put anything and everything they want on it.... NO CHECKS AND BALANCES OR PROOF.
(Beware.....  there is much junk and misinformation out there!)  Don't believe everything you see, read, hear!



> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _*
> He is the head of the SAKANA-DAN RYU GOJU-KENPO KARATE-JUTSU
> (FISH-MAN STYLE HARD SOFT-FIST LAW EMPTY HAND-ART) syle and is also a fith degree in EPAK, and a forth in Kajukenbo.
> *



And several others as I recall.   I have never met an  individual that has this many certifications, who is actually competent and legit in EACH without being "given" such and such a rank, or a member of a "good ole' boy club", have paid for them from dubious means such as "Chief Romans" or "Dragon Kenpo"'s Black Belt Programs for sale, or other useless means like winning certification on ebay!

I "have" met some who are truly exceptional and "have" received rank in two or possibly 3 different arts legitimacy and know the respective material required by those systems, but a seemingly never ending page of certifications........ well...... you go figure.



> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _*
> He seems well travled and a pretty remarkable guy.
> *



Have you met him to be able to vouch for him being a "remarkable guy?   Or are you just taking his word for it?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2004)

...then he's either Don Angier, or a fraud (or at the very least he doesn't know what 'soke' means).


----------



## Shiatsu (Jan 16, 2004)

http://www.wdob.net/wdob/students/shihan.php




Here is a good one:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *http://www.wdob.net/wdob/students/shihan.php
> 
> 
> ...


This is the Kenpo forum, the gentleman you linked to only claims a yellow in EPAK, so I don't see where we have an issue with him. It does appear that he stole IKKA descriptions word for word, but that is Mr. Parker. jr.' s issue to deal with, not ours.


----------



## Smoke Of Avernia (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *This is the Kenpo forum, the gentleman you linked to only claims a yellow in EPAK, so I don't see where we have an issue with him. *



Cassidy's only point was to slander the name and slander the school. He's upset at Mr. Bennett for blowing him off one day.



> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *It does appear that he stole IKKA descriptions word for word. *



With permission of the IKKA.

See ya in class Cass.


----------



## Shiatsu (Jan 17, 2004)

Funny how many people are dishonest or disloyal now.  Even Jeff his student of over 15 years.  Andre, well considering how Shihan spoke of him, I am not suprised.  You'll be next, it is only a matter of time when the only thing a instructor cares about is money.:rofl:


----------



## Shiatsu (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh and nice to see you in here Derrick.:asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Jan 17, 2004)

oh my lord, we have another soke in MA world???? 

damn, Don't you love America for what it is ????

i have seen many sokes in my life and soke thing is getting better and better every day

perhaps, we should create a community who will regulate "SOKE" BEFORE this thing is getting out of hand and i believe it is way out of hand already


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> Oh my lord, we have another soke in MA world????
> 
> i have seen many sokes in my life and soke thing is getting better and better every day, perhaps, we should have  regulated the ability to become "SOKE" BEFORE this thing got out of hand (and i believe it is way out of hand)!!
> *



:rofl: Ever get the feeling we are being left behind?:shrug:


----------

